# On-road carpet tracks in Norther Ohio



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone know of any other track besides "The Gate" in Clevland and the new track in the Woodville mall in Northern Ohio?

Looking to do some various on-road club racing around the area this winter instead of going to the Champs.

Anything within 2 hours from Norwalk OH is what I am looking for.

Might be a few tracks off the beaten track that everyone does not know about.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

sadly I don't think so but there is a track in beaver pa if you don't mind the trip


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

What about Summit located in FT. Wayne, IN?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

kolors by kropy said:


> What about Summit located in FT. Wayne, IN?



Clarks allready comin to the Race on the 14th at summit right Clark.....Have you found a co-pilot yet for the trip.... :wave:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Man I wish the posts did the automatic e-mail notification automatically.

FT Wayne is a little far for all the time racing but I want to come out a few times and run for the special races and maybe a few club races.

No co-pilot yet. I am still trying to plan on coming out and running - I have wanted to run the off-road and on-road tracks for a year or two.

Just was wondering if any other track were around. Used to be one in Sandusky OH way back in the early 90's that was a decent carpet track but has long been gone. High Level Raceway - was above a warehouse area - hence the clever name.

I would venture into starting a track up in or around Sandusky but not until I know racers would show and be enough of a income to keep the track above water, pay bills and have money for upgrades. God knows how many empty buildings are around my area!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Clark....Hows the co-pilot search comin? You gonna make the trip to FT. wayne? Hope to see ya there :wave:


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Unfortunately work, new truck and timing are not in my favor.

I will make it out sometime in the near future. I am also swapping 1/12 scale chassis so I have to get the new one dialed also.

They hold a few different big races right? Thought they did.

I also have to save some $$$$ for the trip since the new truck is a 04 quad cab dodge ram 1500 with a Hemi - likes to drink gas!!!!


:wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

WELL that stinks.....Hope you can make the next one....with that truck you didnt need a co-pilot as mauch as you need a finacial partner to help cover the burden of gas prices  ..... :wave:


----------



## macdude (Aug 30, 2009)

do they sell anything there. I am coming from sandusky and I need some traction compound and a couple of other things?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

If you are talking about Summit Raceway in Fort Wayne, IN, then yes. They have a full hobby shop at the track.


----------



## ALeeBuck (Oct 1, 2009)

It is pushing the 2 hour drive, but there is MSI Racing & Hobbies in Roseville, MI (just north of detroit). Not sure what you run, but VTA and 17.5 rubber is real big. Also 12th scale, oval car and truck, as well as some run 13.5 rubber and some foam (if enough people show up for foam). It is a big track, about 40x100. Wednesday is the biggest race day (starts at 6:30) also sunday (starts at noon). Well stocked hobby shop also.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hobby Stop West Raceway is back in Toledo at the Woodville Mall. It would be close to you. They race 1/18 scale on Fridays, ovals for 1/10 1/12 and 1/18 every Saturday and 10th & 12th roadcourse on Sundays.

For more info call the shop @ 419-471-1108

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

there is a track here in columbus ohio i dont how far of a drive but we need more road course support and be nice to have some new racers


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to run my 18r up in here. Cleveland never seems to have a 1/18 crowd unless its BRP. The 1/18 touring has been growing in other areas though. Toledo has a whole night of 1/18 only, but thats further than I want to drive.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Any website for the Hobby Stop West Raceway in Toledo??


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

smoothie said:


> Any website for the Hobby Stop West Raceway in Toledo??


*Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Willison Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]
*


----------

